
ReCAPTCHA v1 API (noscript) will not work after March 31, 2018 - app4soft
https://developers.google.com/recaptcha/docs/faq
======
app4soft
As I'm[0] user of text-based browser without JavaScript support, few days ago
reCAPTCHA v1 give me this[1] challenge

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16191843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16191843)

[1]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20180227071302/http://pasteall.or...](http://web.archive.org/web/20180227071302/http://pasteall.org/pic/index.php?id=129781)

